

Red Programming Language - evangineer
http://www.red-lang.org/

======
evangineer
The README on github is probably the best way to find out what this language
is about: <https://github.com/dockimbel/Red>

------
evangineer
Red isn't self-hosting yet, so you'll need a copy of REBOL/View to run it.

